# Corydoras



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I know there's a wide variety of Corydoras out there. But for my upcoming 75 gallon I have no clue on which one to choose. I have a sand substrate so I hope they'll love it. I like the Panda Cory's, but are there any other species that are similar in size? 

Thanks!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Duplicareus, adolfoi, palateus(salt and pepper).. They pretty much all stay the same size, just under 2 inches.. Those are my favorites besides pandas ^^


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

If you're going to put them in a 75 gallon tank, you could pick a corydoras species that is bigger than the panda. There are a few that are similarly sized to pandas, such as atropersonatus, but they aren't that common. But even the ones that are bigger usually aren't a lot bigger.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

In my tank I like keeping small fish and a lot of them. I looked at Sterbai Cory they seem to be a bit bigger. But if I kept Panda's I could keep more like 15+ and with sterbai I wouldn't be able to keep that many. 

I especially like the adolfoi and duplicareus that you suggested above. I love the black, white and yellowish color.

How may do you think I could keep of the duplicareus or panda?


----------



## Jericho199 (Mar 18, 2011)

Leopard cories _corydoras trilineatus_!


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know, 3 inches as the maximum size seems sorta big if I were to try to keep 12 or more. I know they look awesome but if they were smaller I'd totally get them. All Cory's look amazing. lol


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

.. I have 15 cories in a 29gal guys.. Could easily fit 30 in a 75..


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree you could keep alot more in a 75 gallon. 
The numbers seem like alot till you put them in. OR maybe I just like my tanks overstocked.
I like corydoras schwartzi.


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

If you like small fish and a lot of them, maybe get some dwarf cories. In a 75 gal you could get like 25...that would be an impressive school.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I like to keep my tanks lightly stocked so I don't get any algae outbreaks and Nitrate/Ammonia spikes. 

30 Cory's! Maybe 20 at the highest. I'm still having trouble choosing one though, it'll carry through my mind until I get them. How expensive are corydoras schwartzi anyway?


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Cannonbolt, that's a possibility but dwarf Cory's are ridiculously small and I might lose some in the process and may not even see them. If I got a pretty big school then I'd probably be good but the range in size I'm looking for is .5-2 inches so Dwarf Cory's are defiantly on my list.


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

Aquarist14 said:


> Cannonbolt, that's a possibility but dwarf Cory's are ridiculously small and I might lose some in the process and may not even see them. If I got a pretty big school then I'd probably be good but the range in size I'm looking for is .5-2 inches so Dwarf Cory's are defiantly on my list.


I have 7 C. hastatus in moderately heavily planted 10 gallon and there's usually at least 2 that are in hiding and not to be seen so I certainly agree that you might not see some of them but with a school of 25 - 30 there's always going to be some front and center. What I love about my hastatus and I don't know if it's specific to all dwarf corys or not but they like to venture to the mid-levels of the tank where they flutter their fins like hummingbirds and hover in place looking around. My fish might be juvenile but I only have 1 that's an inch long. If I were to get larger Corys, I really like the looks of C. similis, the smudge-spot.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

Aquarist14 said:


> I know there's a wide variety of Corydoras out there. But for my upcoming 75 gallon I have no clue on which one to choose. I have a sand substrate so I hope they'll love it. I like the Panda Cory's, but are there any other species that are similar in size?
> 
> Thanks!


What temp do you plan on keeping the tank? Whats your water like?


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Right now its empty... I still need a filter to cycle and a piece of manzanita for my tank. Actually I might get a sponge filter for now so the sand particles down ruin the impeller. And I also need a Co2 system which is $175. So I have my work cut out for me. 

My temperature will be 78-80 degrees I hope as I will have 2 heaters in there. A fluval e300 and a Jager heater that I still need.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

what is your source water like (hardness)?


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

most corys stay small. theres only a few that gets big and in my opinion they arent as attractive as the small ones. just do a search on what type u like and try getting them.
my personal favorite are adolfoi's but they are kinda pricey and not easy to find.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> what is your source water like (hardness)?


Oh... Well I don't really know what hardness is. Its escaped my mind.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I really like the Julii Cory, Scwartz cory and Panda Cory. 
The Julii is the largest and Panda and schwatz are about the same size.

What do you think the best number of panda cory I could put in my 75? 
I was thinking 16...


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a group of Corydoras Axelrodi and they are very cute. They are smaller, like pandas, and look much like pandas, but they have a stripe on their sides, as well as the mask. I have been keeping them with my angelfish at around 80 f. They are doing great.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Aquarist14,

My experience has been that Corydoras aeneus is probably the best 'worker' Cory; mine are constantly vacuuming the substrate. As for an attractive Cory that schools well I think C. sterbai are quickly becoming my favorite. I especially like the strong coloring on the body as well as the tail and dorsal fin pattern and orange edged pectoral fins.

Corydoras sterbai F2


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Seattle, 
They do look really nice and they are outstanding pictures. 
I love Sterbai's too, The only downfall I can think of with these is they're size and its quite big. 3 inches or maybe a bit more. 

When I start my tank I don't know what fish to add first, 
should I start with bottom fish or start with the top first?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Aquarist14,

In size, the C. sterbai (2.6") are about 1/2 way between C. aeneus (3") and C. trilineatus (2.2").

When starting up a new tank I usually add one Cory and a couple of inexpensive fish to start the nitrogen cycle. Once the ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates levels have all 'spiked' and dropped back down to zero, typically a week or two, I slowly start adding the final inhabitants.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

I have 9 sterbai cories in a 48 gallon tank (started with 5, lost one but then they bred and I raised a few eggs!) and they're my favourite fish in the tank, I really really like them. So much fun to watch and beautiful too


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I LOVE black shultzi corydoras. I have 12 in my 90G riparium.
Orange laser corydoras are another one of my favorites.


----------



## TheWoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I would suggest checking out www.planetcatfish.com and look through the list there. 

Do be careful though because they are extremely addictive. If you want more information than you can possibly handle check out http://www.corydorasworld.com/ It is a paid site though, somewhere in the region of $22 a year. 

Here is a list that comprises 160 of them from corydoras world. 

http://corydorasworld.com/corydoras

I currently have 18 different types of Cory and have successfully bred 12 of them.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Thewoo those planetcatfish.com really helped me. 
All the ones I found that range from .5-2 inches are...
C. Nanus
C. Panda
C. Duplicareus 
C. Elegant (Elegans)
C. Pygmy 
C. Peppered (Paleatus)
C. Dainty Cory (Habrosus)


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I especially like the Habrosus, Panda and Nanus. 
I could keep like 30 habrosus. lol


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

Aquarist14 said:


> Thanks Thewoo those planetcatfish.com really helped me.
> All the ones I found that range from .5-2 inches are...
> C. Nanus
> C. Panda
> ...


C. Hastatus are also within that range - same size as C. pygmaeus and C. habrosus. I've brought them up before but they're so adorably awesome, I thought I would again!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hastatus are the most awesome, adorable little fish!


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah. I like the smaller Cory's the best as you can keep massive amounts of them and they show schooling behavior like they do in the wild. For instance getting 20+ Habrosus Cory's, I know someone who has them and he has about 28 and they school like crazy and it just looks amazing. I don't know if they're cheaper or not. 

Are all Cory's peaceful towards shrimp and other bottom dwellers?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I have pandas, peppered(palateus), aeneus, and julii cories with not a single one touching my PFR's, babies or adults. Idk about the pygmy or habrosus cories but I would imagine they would not eat them either ^^


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't really choose! Figured out today that dwarf Cory's are so small and I probably won't even see them in the 75. So its either, Julii, Sterbai's, Schwartz, Panda or Peppered...

Do you think the Sterbai's would be any bit big for my 75? Like 18 of them


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

Aquarist14 said:


> My temperature will be 78-80 degrees I hope as I will have 2 heaters in there. A fluval e300 and a Jager heater that I still need.


Be careful- most cories like much cooler water than that. I'm having a problem deciding whether to switch out my pandas so I can get GBRs, or choose a cooler water fish and keep my pandas!


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

I have at least 18 sterbai in my planted 75G. The females are slightly bigger than the males but none of them larger than just over 2" tip of nose to tip of tail. Your tank is plenty big to handle that many of them. Wish you lived in NJ, I'm going to be taking this tank down and I need to find homes for these cories. I already have sterbai in my other tanks and can't keep these guys.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

i dont use a heater in my tanks, they stay around 68-76 and the cories breed every 2 months or so. 78+ is a little high..


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

HolyAngel - There are several varieties of cories though that can tolerate the higher temperatures. Sterbai are famous for being very well suited for discus tanks with temperatures in the 80's. I have a sterbai crew in my discus tank. The temp in my 75G tank where the large group is is maintained around 78F with red cherry shrimp. I find that the albino aeneus cories also tolerate high and low temps. I have a pair of albinos that spent several years in the discus tank when I had a larger group of them, and the remaining pair now lives in the 78F tank. These guys have to be close to 10 years old.


----------



## Scyry (Dec 16, 2010)

Why pick just one variety? I'd go with 3 or 4 small group of each species you like. Say 5 Julii, 5 Panda and 5 Stebra.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I have bronze, black, albino, sterbia, panda and juli in my 90g, maybe 30 total. Tank runs about 78° but in the summer months it's closer to 81°. Not sure which ones are spawning but I'd say it averages out to once a month year round.

I pulled some eggs out last week for the first time and some have hatched. Problem is I didn't start the brine shrimp until last night so I don't have anything to feed them yet.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

fresh.salty said:


> I have bronze, black, albino, sterbia, panda and juli in my 90g, maybe 30 total. Tank runs about 78° but in the summer months it's closer to 81°. Not sure which ones are spawning but I'd say it averages out to once a month year round.
> 
> I pulled some eggs out last week for the first time and some have hatched. Problem is I didn't start the brine shrimp until last night so I don't have anything to feed them yet.


crushed up flakes or the powder shrimp food(if you keep them) would work fine for the fry


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

What temperature do you suggest? 
Since I'm planning on getting a huge amount of tetra's which like higher temperature's, I don't know if that would be a problem. The tank is also in my basement (my room) so right now the current temperature is 55 degrees so it stays pretty chilly down there and its winter. Winter in NH is way cold. So possibly raising the temperature might help a bit. 

Personally, I like having one species and a lot of them, but I've never kept Cory's so I don't know what they interact with each other. 

How often do Sterbai's or Cory's in general breed?


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello...

I have several large, planted tanks and have quite a few Corys with my Fancy Guppies. 

I currently have Paleatus, Panda, Melanistius, Grey, Emerald, Orange Saddles and Albinos. About 30 or so individuals. Tanks are pretty old, and the bottoms of the tanks are so covered, I'd have trouble finding the little guys if I needed to move them. Some are close to three inches long and are about five years old.

They love large and very frequent water changes. I do the water changes with water that's slightly warmer than the 76 degrees I normally keep the tanks at, they love to play in the warmer water.

B


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello...
> 
> I have several large, planted tanks and have quite a few Corys with my Fancy Guppies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment! It's great that can keep my desired amount of Cory's. 

Price-wise are Sterbai's expensive?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I got 6 Sterbai for my tank about 3 weeks ago. I am really liking these fish. I think I paid around $40 for 6 of them.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome pictures and fish!

But $40 for 6 is pretty expensive. I hope not all Cory are that expensive. lol


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Aquarist14,

One of our GSAS members has been rearing Corydoras sp. "Black Venezuela". I haven't tried this species yet but it intrigues me!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

MY favorite are still schwartzi cories. I see them sold in large groups on aquabid.com
Anywhere from 6 - 30. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfishc&1323807225
They have alot more types on there than I care to list. And if you get a large pack its cheaper.
For a tank that large I personally would do around 30.
I'm planning at least 25 in my upcoming 65 gallon. But it seems smaller schools are more popular.
I prefer to do one type because they tend to school and socialize better. But a few different types are cute too.
My leopard cories live in high temps. As do my corydoras habrosus. The leopard cories tank is normally at about 82 the winter and 85+ in summer.
I have come home with temps to high for it to even register and theey were swimming just fine. MY friend has about 5 different kinds and keeps them all in about 82. So I personally think thy can do well in high temps.
Maybe some can't though.
I dunno.. lol


----------



## thesis (Oct 10, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Aquarist14,
> 
> One of our GSAS members has been rearing Corydoras sp. "Black Venezuela". I haven't tried this species yet but it intrigues me!


Those cories are stunning!


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Aquarist14,
> 
> One of our GSAS members has been rearing Corydoras sp. "Black Venezuela". I haven't tried this species yet but it intrigues me!


Those look awesome! Imagine having 20 of those. It would be so cool! 
Are they a new species?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't believe they are new per se, more that they're just rare and hard to find ^^


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Aquarist14,
> 
> One of our GSAS members has been rearing Corydoras sp. "Black Venezuela". I haven't tried this species yet but it intrigues me!


I've had three of these for about two years but it looks like I have all males. 
I'll PM you.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

Aquarist14 said:


> Those look awesome! Imagine having 20 of those. It would be so cool!
> Are they a new species?


Wow, those blacks are sweet! I think they would look awesome with a school of albinos cory's.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^^

They do. 

They have a longer body than the cories mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not to hijack - but are Cory's fine in a Flourite Substrate with Microsword/Dwarf Sag carpet? 

It seems some people look down on this...why?


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not sure I have the perfect substrate for corries but they all seem to do fine. You want to avoid substrate with sharp edges. The only issue I have with cories is when I over feed live worms. The worms end up in the substrate and the cories will dig then out. If that worm happens to be next to a lightly rooted plant you can guess what happens. lol


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that all catfish including Cory's love sand and the sand I have is called pool filter sand and has no sharp edges like play sand does. What do you feed them other than live worms. I don't like the idea of live worms because they could possibly reproduce and as you mentioned dig into the substrate. I think frozen bloodworms would work just fine.


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey all,
I'm starting my first tank soon, it's a 20H. I think I'm going to make it a cory tank. 

Would I be overstocked with 5 pandas and 5 dwarves? 

What is the best food for them?

I'd also like to have snails and shrimp. Any suggestions on what types of snails and shrimp?

Thanks!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Would I be overstocked with 5 pandas and 5 dwarves? *I would do one species like 15-20 dwarf cories. I personally like Habrosus Cory Cats.*

What is the best food for them? *I use to feed mine Hikari Sinking Wafers. I plain on feeding mine those, frozen foods, and fruits/veggies. *

I'd also like to have snails and shrimp. Any suggestions on what types of snails and shrimp?* Cherry Shrimp, and Amanos. Not sure one snails, I only have Blue Mystery Snails, they are my first time keeping them. But I have read Nerites are interesting and easy.

*


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Keeping a bunch of just 1 species in a tank is definitely a sight to see, you definitely get the shoaling and full behavior out of them that way than keeping multiple types, but they will interact regardless.

For food, I personally really like the Kens foods for cories.. really all my fish. I've noticed a big difference in color and breeding after using it and I only feed my fish Ken's foods. Bsmith sells it here in the sns/power seller section and I definitely recommend it and him to get it from. otherwise if you go to their website you have to order in half pounds and up which is just a huuuge amount of food.

My cories(Palateus/aeneas/julii) don't touch my PFR's at all, so they _should_ be fine with any shrimp, but I don't guarantee that or anything. Each fish is different, but you should be fine.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> What is the best food for them? *I use to feed mine Hikari Sinking Wafers. I plain on feeding mine those, frozen foods, and fruits/veggies. *


OH! Yeah! Forgot to mention New Life Spectrum, makes some great foods.


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok thanks folks. Yea I was originally thinking of doing a tank full of pandas but when I learned about the dwarves I thought I might try both. 

I'm assuming I'll need to add them just a few at a time to allow the bacteria to catch up each time?


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I'd also like to have snails and shrimp. Any suggestions on what types of snails and shrimp?


I keep dwarf Corys and Amano shrimp together and I've had a small hang up. The Amanos are much more aggressive than the Corys in the pursuit of food. They're also much keener to the presence of food. When I drop sinking wafers into the tank, the meandering Corys might take 10 minutes to find the wafer. The Amanos on the other hand are on top of it with 60 seconds. The shrimp will actually pick up the wafer and retreat somewhere with it. In the event the Corys find the wafer first, the shrimp will hover around and constantly challenge the Corys, trying to take the wafer away.
Keep in mind that the Amanos are larger than the dwarf Corys. Also, the largest my Cory shoal ever reached was 7 fish. With a larger shoal, the shrimp may not be so daring. 
If this does become an issue you can break the wafer up, put in a few pieces for the shrimp, wait a bit and then you can come back and feed the dwarves without the shrimp fighting them for food. Unfortunately you have to feed more in such an instance so be prepared to change your water more often.


----------

